# Industrial Automation on MAC OSX ?



## toml01a (Jan 8, 2010)

hello, 
I search a solution to communicate width Industrial Automation over TCP-IP, Automation like Siemens S7, Vipa, Beckhoff or others.

Problem:
i use A.I. software writen in Java and running on MACosX, this software must control Automation Systems.

Note: originally, Industrial Automation use OPC or DAS protocol but this is Microsoft protocol and attached to DotNET --> Windows

somebody have an idea  ?


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 8, 2010)

toml01a said:


> hello,
> I search a solution to communicate width Industrial Automation over TCP-IP, Automation like Siemens S7, Vipa, Beckhoff or others.
> 
> Problem:
> ...


Industrial automation is a very different animal than general purpose computing. Many such applications require real-time computing that a full-blown virtual memory OS like UNIX [and MacOS X] cannot provide. There are, however, Unix-like realtime operating systems that may do the job. QNX is a prime example.

Having said that, numerical control is not the same as automation. You automate a process and the process itself determines whether or not it can be automated. To get a useful answer to your question, you need to give some information about the process(es) the you want to automate.


----------



## toml01a (Jan 18, 2010)

(i havent a very good english, my first language is French, )

At this time i use a software running under Windows 2003 to communicate width Automation system (Train/transportation), this software is not intelligent, and i can't add some.
the 2nd problem is "Stability", sadly Automation at 95% is Windows.
The Installation structure is  HMI(Computers) <----> Automations(PLC) <----> Rail(Logic using Relay or electronic system) 

Actually Computer dosent do critical job, only HMI (Human/Machine/Interface)
PLC and Logic(Relay) have the full control (SIL 4 Standard) and verify if HMI is good (80% time true).
if the order sent from Computers are wrong, the PLC take the control.
if PLC Fail, Logic(Relay / electronic) take the control, 
if Logic(using Relay or electronic system) fail, traffic is blocked (prevent accident).

The developped software use Java, but it is more stable under Unix *.*, same width OSX (tested)
(Java and Sil-4, difficult but done)
My software analyse traffic/timetable, and is able to change/incrase capability of traffic, take descision when failure arrive -> modify traffic, adjust time table and display send message on Traffic Display for Passenger/Traffic Operator. etc...

I am an UNIX IBM/HP/Solaris and Linux System/Developper width automation knowledge.
My software is SIL-4 and run under HP-UX, IBM/Aix and SUN/Solaris, under Windows+Java, SIL 4, 'UnThinkable !'

I am not sure, but if i remember, MAX-OSx use the same TCP/IP base of HP-UX,
 under HP-UX width special tunning, the minimal time is 1ms Update time for 5000 analog 16Bits I/O
  (width very-special kernel tunning and dedicated PLC Gateway)

that explain the MAX-OSx choice.
 2nd, MAC, is more easy to use for Operator than a IBM P575 or a HP-Itanium

If i understand your answer "under the line" 
Probably i will need to write a Protocol, like an OPC gateway/Interface for Unix/MacOS.
at this time, I use a personnal prococol to communicate width one type of PLC,


----------



## Alex51 (May 10, 2010)

Hello toml01A

Je vais te parler en Français (qui est aussi ma langue maternelle).

Peut tu me dire si tu as avancer sur le fait de communiquer entre un mac et un PLC ???

De mon côté je cherche à dialoguer avec un PLC Beckhoff type BC qui a son propre port Ethernet et qui dialogue soit par ADS soit par modbus TCP.

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2010)

For those of you who would like a translation: 

I am going to speak to you in Frenchman (which is also my mother tongue).

Can you say to me if you have put forward on fact to communicate between a mac and PLC???

For my part I try to have talks with PLC Beckhoff portray BC the own harbour Ethernet and that has talks or by ADS or by modbus TCP.

Thank you for your answers


----------



## toml01a (Aug 23, 2010)

L'entreprise ou je travaile à décidé de suspendre ce projet (Budget), mais personnellement J'ai décidé de trouver une solution.
Comme le sujet touche les transport et donc la sécurité, j'ai utilisé une méthode simple, ce n'est pas glorieux, mais ça marche.

J'ai fait deux cartes Electroniques utilisant chacune 6 Chip Parallax BS2p40, ce qui nécessite 6 port RS232 par ordinateurs.
donc 2 ordinateurs (1 par cartes), 6 port séries par ordinateurs.
Un ordinateur travaille sur un ordre/mesure et anti-ordre/anti-mesure de l'autre ordinateur (idem pour le 2ème ordinateur)
le tout utilisant une sorte de base de donnée en mirroir sur les deux ordinateurs.

Du coup J'ai le Choix du système Informatique par exemple MAC ou plus petit Linux sur processeur ARM 9
comme au niveau réseau je vise les normes DOD(US) je vais utiliser des pateformes OpenBSD sur ARM9, 

Mais l'IA de la gestion ferroviaire restera sur MAC via la base de donnée, le MAc devra donner l'ordre sur les deux Piloted d'ES

Interface Parallax BS2P40 vers PLC
les IO sont connectées via une carte d'adaptation (maison) sur le PLC.

Pour la sécurité voici ce que je fait mesure ou envoi d'ordre
Carte1: --> ORDRE_1         ANTIORDRE_1_repetition
CARTE2:--> ANTIORDRE_1  ORDRE_1_Répetition
en fait je double les commandes en plus des antivalants 4 sortie ou entrées
mais sur 4 BS2p40 différents (et donc 4 ports séries différents)
pour "simplifier" comme j'ai 2 cartes 

pourquoi BS2p40 de parallax ?
Je reconnais c'est pas donné, mais ça simplifie le travail
-très très peux de composants externes, une programmation dite BASIC mais très stable 
  J'ai forcé sur l'alimentation DC/AC de 5V à 72V idéal pour le ferroviaire, 
-les chip parallax ont un jeux d'instruction prévu pour du RS232.



Note:
il faut de la détermination et de la patience, 
J'ai passé pas mal d'heure en programmation (protocol/Language de comm entre IO et RS232) et la conception des cartes (simple face tout de même)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'infrastructure ça nécessite quelques investissements, Outils, matéériel de photogravure etc... .
et comptez 100$ par BS2P40 ou 1200$ pour les deux plaques (transport + dédoinement depuis les US)
si vous faite ça à la maison, faite comme moi, dans un local dédié la gravure de circuit utilise des produits de toxicité 3 à 4.
ceci vous évitera des scènes de ménage 

Conclusion:
les deux cartes fonctionnent, depuis 15 Jours sans erreurs collé a des Io d'un S7 en guise de passerelle.
je simule plusieurs mouvements de trains correspondant a une vitesse de trains à 10'000Km/h (J'aime garder une petite marge 
Le Test va durer jusq'à la fin de l'année non stop.

J'ai quelques mise aux points environnementaux
en température objectif de fonctionnement embiant -60° +60°Celsius
avec 95% d'humitité avec condensation

Je peux dire que ce thread est Clos.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 23, 2010)

Translation: 

The firm or I travaile in decided to suspend this plan (Budget), but personally I decided to find a resolution.
As subject touches transport and therefore security, I used a simple method, it is not glorious, but this walks.

I made two Electronic cards using each 6 Chip Parallax BS2p40, what requires 6 harbour RS232 by computers.
therefore 2 computers (1 by cards), 6 harbour series by computers.
A computer works on an order / measure and anti-ordre / anti-mesure of the other computer (idem for the 2nd computer)
the whole using a kind of foundation of data in mirroir on both computers.

Of blow I have the Choice of the Computer system for instance MAC or smaller Linux on processor ARM 9
as at network level I aim at norms DOD (US) I am going to use pateformes OpenBSD on ARM9, 

But IA of rail management will stay on MAC via the foundation of data, MAc will have to give order on both Piloted d' ES

Interface Parallax BS2P40 towards PLC
IO is linked via a card of adaptation (home) on PLC.

For security here is that I makes measure or dispatch of order
Carte1:-> ORDRE_1 ANTIORDRE_1_REPETITION
CARTE2:-> ANTIORDRE_1 ORDRE_1_RÉPETITION
in fact I double orders besides antivalants 4 exit or entered
but on different 4 BS2p40 (and therefore 4 different harbours series)
to "simplify " as I have 2 cards 

why BS2p40 of parallax?
I acknowledge it is given, but this simplifies job
- very very be able of external components, a said programming BASIC but very stable 
I forced ideal on feeding DC / AC of 5V in 72V for the rail, 
- chip parallax has one games of education envisaged as RS232.

Note:
determination and patience is needed, 
I crossed quite a lot of hour in programming (protocol / Language of comm between IO and RS232) and the comprehension of cards (simple face really)

For those who do not have facilities this requires some investments, Tools, matéériel of photogravure etc.
and rely $100 by BS2P40 or $1200 for both plates (transport dédoinement since US)
if you were made to this in the home, made as me, in a devoted place the engraving of circuit uses products of toxicity 3 - 4.
this will avoid you of domestic stages

Conclusion:
both cards work, for 15 Days without errors glued together has Io of S7 by way of footbridge.
I simulate several movements of corresponding trains has a speed of trains in 10 ' 000Km / h (I like to keep a small margin
The Test is going to last jusq' at the end of the year uninterrupted.

I have bet some in the environmental points
in temperature objective of functioning embiant-60 ° 60°Celsius
with 95 % of humitité with condensation

I can say that this thread is Rounded off.


----------

